# Kallenshaan Woods U.M. Jr. Statesman



## wayneis (Dec 13, 2004)

This is a pen that has been in the works for a while now.  I need to send my thanks to Ken Nelsen at Kallenshaan Woods for the artistic engraving work because thats what made it all come together.

This is a Platinum Jr. Statesman with Box Elder Buri wood that was stabilized and died.  The box was also engraved by Ken.














Wayne


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 13, 2004)

Statesman Pen kit 19.95
Box Elder Burl blank 6.95
Wood Box & engraving 21.99

Made by Wayne...........$  Priceless !

Good things take awhile and this one is a bute []


----------



## Fred in NC (Dec 13, 2004)

I agree with Anthony... super job!


----------



## btboone (Dec 13, 2004)

Very nice.  How does the laser engrave look without the color?  Does it work well like that too?  I'll probably be trying some today.  How is the color done only in the engrave?  Did the engraver leave a tape mask on there for that?  Thanks.  Looks great.


----------



## daledut (Dec 13, 2004)

Being an Ohioan I find the color combination a little nauseating[], but I admire the fine workmanship by both Wayne and Ken.

Great looking pen!


----------



## WoodChucker (Dec 13, 2004)

Wayne, I didn't know we were neighbors, there goes the neighborhood.[]

Hey great job on the pen and the engraving, looks like you have some time invested on that jewel, I really like it!

R.T.


----------



## Scottydont (Dec 13, 2004)

Very, very cool.


----------



## bajacrazy (Dec 13, 2004)

Very nice!!


----------



## Old Griz (Dec 13, 2004)

I agree with Dale.. but for another reason.... I am a Fighting Irish fan... LOL
But as far as pen art goes... it is top notch...beautiful work....


----------



## Fred in NC (Dec 13, 2004)

Peace on Earth during the holidays.  (and in this forum too!)


----------



## wayneis (Dec 13, 2004)

Tom, Dale what can I say but sorry [}] its not my fault that you two guy's don't have good taste when it comes to football teams[] ha ha ha ROTFL  Just kidding guy's and I really appriciate the compliments from everyone, as you all know it means a lot when you put a lot of work into something to have your peers say...good job Buddy.

Wayne


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 13, 2004)

Exquisite work, Wayne and Ken.  I think the effect is breath-taking.  Now in case anyone still has me on their Christmas list, I graduated from George Mason University...green and gold...no football team but a fair basketball team.


----------



## jkirkb94 (Dec 14, 2004)

Beautiful pen Wayne!  I could use those colors for my son at GA Tech.  However my wife and I would prefer red/white[]  I have got to check into laser engraving locally.  Kirk[8D]


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 14, 2004)

Many trophy shops do laser engraving, Kirk.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Dec 14, 2004)

...looks better in green and white with "S" on it

Just kidding, Wayne, very nice looking!
Rudy


----------



## wayneis (Dec 14, 2004)

Kirk why don't you just get ken, after all he is a fellow pen turner and like everybody can see, he does an excellant job..He's not local to me either.  I sent to him and he has a two day turn around.  I don't think that you'll get a better deal.

Wayne


----------



## wayneis (Dec 14, 2004)

Bruce what you see on the box is without color fill.  It has a brown tint.  I really don't know how Ken does it but he had me make the pen and finish and assemble just like I always do for any pen..I then ship it to him and he does the laser engraving, color fill and sends it back within two days.  Other than what I asked for there is no difference in the wood.  I was a little concerened because I use a commercial Poly for a finish and didn't know what the laser would do, but Ken assured me it would be fine and by golly it sure was and is.

I just cracked up when my son first saw it, even though he knew what I was up to when I got it back from Ken and showed it to James (my son) he got down on his knees and bowed to Daddy and said that I was the greatest.  I don't think that I could have bought anything that would have meant any more to him.

Thanks again everybody, I have to say that this was the most fun project that I have done in a very long time.  

Rudy the big S in Green and White is next as my Wife is one of those Spartan fans.  That's where she earned her Law degree.  I just can't please everyone. 

Wayne


----------



## btboone (Dec 14, 2004)

I laser engraved a turning tool handle for a guy the other day and tried putting tape on the wood before the cut.  He was able to apply paint into the laser etch through the holes in the tape, then removed the tape which covered the wood.  There was no cleanup necessary in that case.  I wondered if Ken used masking for the color inlays or painted them in and cleanud up the surface afterwards.  It can probably be done either way, but I haven't experimented with that.


----------



## jkirkb94 (Dec 14, 2004)

I may do that in the future, Wayne.  Right now I'm just trying to find the time to turn pens before the holidays.[] It would be nice to keep the business among the fellow turners.  Kirk[8D]


----------



## vick (Dec 14, 2004)

You live in Okemos and make a U of M pen.  I would not advertise that to much in your neighborhood.  Green and white might sell better.  Let me know when you make a Central Michigan pen.

    Central Michigan Alumni (well kind of did not actually graduate from there)


----------



## wayneis (Dec 14, 2004)

Mike I may live in Okemos now but we grew up in Traverse City.  Besides there are more Michigan fans around here than I would ever have believed till we moved here.  In fact I had a little trouble with the idea of moving here because I grew up being a UM fan.  Now though I root for UM football and MSU basketball, share to rootin and tootin I like to say.

By the way where are you at?  And RT where are you hanging out?  This is a small world.

Wayne


----------



## vick (Dec 14, 2004)

I live in Sacramento now, but grew up in Riverview (downriver Detroit).  I lived in Mt. Pleasant for about 5 years.  I tell my parents it was to go to Central.  Well there is one thing every one in Michigan can agree on GO WINGS.  Oh wait I forgot no hockey, GO LIONS?


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 15, 2004)

Mike the Lions are as pitifull as the Cardinals [}] I love when the Wings would come here to play the Coyotes and 30% of the crowd is waring Wings jerseys [] I must say the action in the stands, rivals the action on the ice, some people should not be allowed to drink in public [8D] I like the action the other night at the Palace, 
GO SUNS []

Hope you're starting to feel better this morning Wayne,  All the nice kudos for this beautifull pen have to help a little [] Anthony


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 15, 2004)

Beautiful pen Wayne (like always).  Too bad you couldn't use some real colors like those of Boise State[].  Lets see here....Boise ranked 9th in BCS....Michigan 13th....must mean something[8D]


----------



## wayneis (Dec 15, 2004)

Bill (Idaho),

Does it mean that Boise State got lucky?[]

Wayne []


----------



## wayneis (Dec 15, 2004)

Bruce beings that the pieces are finished before they are laser engraved they are easy to cleanup.  I just did a color fill on the box that I had done to go with the pen and it was pretty easy.

Wayne


----------



## Efletche (Dec 15, 2004)

Nick Silva was telling me you can get the fill at a local crafts store and it should wipe off cleanly. Curious if you should put another coat of finish on AFTER you fill it in? Otherwise, won't the fill eventually break up and fall out?


----------



## wayneis (Dec 15, 2004)

The fill is an acrylic paint like substance.  It does not fill the whole void, just colors it.  There is still depth from the laser.  I don't think that I would like it completely filled now that you mention it.  I think that if you look at the photo that I posted you can see it.

Wayne


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 15, 2004)

Check BSU's record for the last 4 years Wayne!! (only Miami and OK are better).  Of course, beating up on the Montana's and Nevada's is easier than beating up on OH state and Wisconson []

I do admire the color choices on the pen.  I do think you may have a market if you went to their book store or alumni stores and offered them for sale (custom made stuff of course).


----------



## WoodChucker (Dec 15, 2004)

Wayne, I'm in northern Mi about 50 miles south of Alpena in a little town called Curran. But I'm originally from the Detroit area, I lived, worked and grew up there and in Highland Park for several years. I love it where I'm at now and you couldn't pay me to go back to Detroit. We plan on moving out west somewhere, but that won't happen until both of our parents pass. So no hurry. [] By neighbors, I just meant that we are both in Michigan, seems to be a lot of us either here or from here.

R.T.


----------



## wayneis (Dec 16, 2004)

Idaho Bill I hope you knew that I was just pulling your leg, you know me I just could'nt resist.

I would love to be able to sell those pens but I would rather not be sitting in jail or be sued buy the U of M.    Without purchasing the rights I'd get my butt in a sling if I sold it.  It's legal to make it for my own use but because I used the block M and their helmet it's a no go.  Legally you can sell something in the colors though but that takes all the fun out of it.

Wayne


----------



## ilikewood (Dec 16, 2004)

Always knew you were just joking Wayne!  Thats the only reason I knew I could give you a hard time about U of M.  I reality, I have always liked them as well and honestly, I never knew Boise State existed until my work moved me here[]  You are probably right about the copyright stuff and being able to sell them.  Maybe you could give the pens away and charge $50 for the ink (required).  

Ken did a good engraving work on those.  I will definitely keep him in mind for any future work of mine.


----------

